# Challenging Red Seal Test in BC Canada



## vic160 (Jan 3, 2012)

So after 20+ years of cooking from fast food to fine dining , I am currently going to challenge the Level 3 Cook exam, Is there any areas of the test any of you suggest I brush up on so I am better prepared?

Thanx for the help

Vic


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Written test? Keep your temps in mind.  Most of the  questions are based on "ON COOKING".

The practical? They do look at your pastry skills. Pick something simple, and jazz it up, like foccacia with fresh herbs.  Same with the dessert, keep the basic recipie simple, but jazz it up on the plate.


----------

